# Has anyone seen this mare?



## kadylouise (28 August 2017)

Has anyone seen this shetland mare?

It is a possibility that shianne has escaped from her field on wigan road with 2 other horses which are cobs on the 14th August 2017, they were sighted on a field near Woodcock Drive, Platt Bridge Wigan on the 15th August no one has seen them since and we are growing increasingly concerned now. Shianne isn't to keen on people she doesn't know and wont approach them she also doesn't like kids and dogs. So she will be scared especially if she is out there on her own as she as always been with her mum and never seperated.  

Shianne has a distinctive feature which is a brown spot on her shoulder. 

If you know the whereabouts of this shetland mare then please contact me. 

Thank you. 

I have attached a link where there is a photo of her and the other 2 horses. 

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=119038#.WaRWZ9GQzIU


----------

